# Quartet12 downfiring APRs?



## gibroni (Sep 25, 2010)

I'm still struggling to come up with a project that will fit my room. I'm considering building an ottoman bench with the quartet12 kit. The trio12 and APRs would all be downfiring on the bottom of the cabinet. I didn't do the math yet but the box would be somewhere in the 16" X 16" X 36" size not including legs. My room is 12 X 15 X 8.25 high. The room has openings to a stairway and kitchen doorway and also an ajoining room with a 9' opening between them. This ottoman sub would be in front of the couch so I can put my feet up on it.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

The APR's can only be mounted vertically, they are not designed to be mounted horizontally.


----------

